# [Touchpad] Evdev/synaptics/autre?

## Poussin

Hello,

Je continue le tweaking de mon nouveau portable ( :Very Happy: ) et j'ai quelques doutes/incompréhension/manque d'informations.

Je pensais (à tort?) que tout touchpad pouvait fonctionner avec les pilotes synaptics. L'installation a donc été faite avec

```
cat /etc/make.conf | grep synaptics

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"
```

J'ai copier les .fdi dans le répertoire policy de hal et tout va bien. Je dirais même très bien, le multipoint fonctionne:

2 tap -> clic molette

scroll a 2 doigts -> uniquement vertical malheureusement

3 tap -> clic droit

Sans la moindre config, c'est déjà pas mal.

Maintenant, il a beau bien fonctionner, j'aurais voulu le désactiver quand j'écris. Je développe pas mal pour l'instant, et je dois dire que j'ai eu pas mal de deplacement de curseur dans le code source à cause d'un "frolage" de touchpad. Qu'à cela ne tienne, je googlise un petit peu, il semble que synclient est fait pour moi.

Ou pas! Il me dit que le pilote n'est pas chargé! Mais que diable utilise-t-il? Aucune idée!

Evidemment x86-input-synaptics est installé, mais aucune référence à lui dans les logs de xorg.

Il y a des touchpad non compatible synaptics? Ou puis-je trouver ses références? et bien sur, quid des pilotes..

Si vous avez des pistes de réflexion, des idées, des problèmes identiques, je vous écoute ^^

----------

## geekounet

Dans ta conf HAL, rajoute un truc du genre :

```

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

            <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics TouchPad">

                <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">on</merge>

            </match>

        </match>

```

Ensuite synclient devrait mieux fonctionner.  :Smile: 

Ma config HAL de l'époque : http://hg.poildetroll.net/config/xorg/raw-file/tip/10-x11-input.fdi

----------

## Poussin

C'est déjà dans ma config actuelle:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Mais aucune référence au chargement du module dans les logs de xorg

----------

